# Lemon and Swimette



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Here they are!! Once he builds his nest she's gettin released (and if he dosent she'll still be released because he could just be a smart fish who refuses to build a nest unless she's swimming in the tank).


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Is Swimmette a blue cambo? 

Lemon is gooooorgeous!! 

Good luck! Can't wait!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Is Swimmette a blue cambo?
> 
> Lemon is gooooorgeous!!
> 
> Good luck! Can't wait!


She kinda is, but her body has a gold color instead of just being pale.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sweet!!!! *Fingers crossed*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful!! Good luck with them.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just released them. So far so good, weird the original male wouldnt build a nest but Lemon woul and now Lemon wont and Swimmy 2 is lol. Just a little chasing but no biting.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

THEYRE STARTING TO SPAWN!!!

He's rubbing up against her but she's a little nervous so I'm guessing she'll come around in an hour or so.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Good luck!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yaaaah!!!! So excited! Wait, so your spawning Swimmy with swimmette now? I'm confused. LOL


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Yaaaah!!!! So excited! Wait, so your spawning Swimmy with swimmette now? I'm confused. LOL


No Lemon built a nest the day I got him but Swimmy never did. Now Lemon dosent have a nest but Swimmy does.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well this pair was a fail. They embraced a few times and then Swimmette just wouldnt let him. So I'm gonna try my black/blue pk female who just exploded with eggs a few days ago.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Aggh! Too bad! I LOVE plakats, so good luck!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks but I'm excited to see how this new pair works out


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

aww poo! sry to hear. good luck with your other 2 fin kids


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww sorry it didn't work out!! They were both gorgeous!!! I think you girls color would be considered a blue grizzle


----------

